# Zone 5 gator



## frog1 (Sep 12, 2009)

We got this one Sept 7, 12'61/2"   511  .lbs He broke 4 teeth out when he bit the boat.


----------



## cball917 (Sep 12, 2009)

what a hoss. good job!!


----------



## crowe1187 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hope he didnt tip the canoe over when he bit it. haha


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Sep 13, 2009)

now thats a good gator...congrats


----------



## Southern_Gent (Sep 13, 2009)

Man, that is nice!! Good Job!!


----------



## Michael (Sep 13, 2009)

Awesome Gator  Sure looks like 12' 6 & 3/4" to me


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 13, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 14, 2009)

A beast!
Congratulations


----------



## caveman168 (Sep 14, 2009)

That gator is a beast! We hunted zone 5 in Jeff Davis Co. last weekend and missed some good opportunities. What Co. were yall hunting?


----------



## frog1 (Sep 15, 2009)

we hunted twiggs to telfair.He came out of pulaski co.My employee (tadpole) killed this also.11ft.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 15, 2009)

Bet ya'll had a blast gettin him in the boat!!!   You gonna have enough room to mount him?  I'll tell David to come make some room for ya!!!!


----------



## caveman168 (Sep 15, 2009)

I dont think many people hunt the ocmulgee, we didnt see anybody else


----------



## Dpsmith (Sep 15, 2009)

Frog thats another nice gator! looks like that form you had that other big gator dryin out on when i picked my hog up will get put to good use again.


----------



## frog1 (Sep 16, 2009)

The ocmulgee has gotten pretty popular over the last 3 years,I've seen hunters several times this year.I plan to mount mine  lifesize,I'll leave it in the shop when finished.It may take awhile to mount as my stuff is always last when it comes to getting mounted.The one in my shop is now finished, not sure when he'll be picked up.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Man getter done.*

To more nice gator's nice job boy's.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice gator. I ran across some folks hunting the Ocmulgee a few weeks back. I seen him at the ramp late at night and figured he was limb lining but he was gator huntin. Was that anybody here?


----------



## frog1 (Sep 18, 2009)

ArmyTaco we've seen people at several landings, which one & when?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats on a nice hoss!


----------



## nx95240 (Sep 25, 2009)

WOW .. very nice


----------



## ArmyTaco (Oct 1, 2009)

frog said:


> ArmyTaco we've seen people at several landings, which one & when?



It was 96 Landing. I pulled up in the boat as someone was putting there boat on the trailer..bout 12-1 at night.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 1, 2009)

Those are some nice gators right there.


----------



## frog1 (Oct 3, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> It was 96 Landing. I pulled up in the boat as someone was putting there boat on the trailer..bout 12-1 at night.



Nah that wasn't us. We didn't hunt out of 96 this year.The farthest we went up was westlake.The river got messed up for the end of the season.That was not the norm for that time of the year.


----------



## GONoob (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats bad Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----! What do you do with it? Eat the tail and make 40 boots?


----------



## fishndinty (Oct 13, 2009)

Those are maneaters right there.


----------



## fisherman.day3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- them are some big ole gators!!!


----------



## big_bird (Nov 11, 2009)

very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

